# Flowers from our garden



## Ameriscot (Sep 3, 2016)

Sharing some of the flower photos I've taken in our garden:

View attachment 31802

View attachment 31803

View attachment 31804

View attachment 31805

View attachment 31806


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 3, 2016)

View attachment 31807

View attachment 31808

View attachment 31809

View attachment 31810

View attachment 31811


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 3, 2016)

View attachment 31814

View attachment 31815

View attachment 31816


----------



## bluebreezes (Sep 3, 2016)

These are wonderful photos and so much gorgeous color! I especially like the red flowers (the second photo). What are they?

Is this last photo your garden view? I mean, wow oh my word wow, that's just amazing.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 3, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> These are wonderful photos and so much gorgeous color! I especially like the red flowers (the second photo). What are they?
> 
> Is this last photo your garden view? I mean, wow oh my word wow, that's just amazing.



Thanks.  The second photo is Quince.  Yes, the last photo is part of the front garden.  On a sea loch.


----------



## Tony Britton (Sep 3, 2016)

Your photographs have a beautiful, elegant quality about them. These are excellent and thoughtful compositions.

Tony


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 3, 2016)

Beautiful shots, Annie.  As Tony mentioned, very nicely composed. I think the "flower 6.jpg" (purple with green middle) stands out for me amongst a fine set of photos. Just gorgeous.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Sep 3, 2016)

Beautiful!  A cheery reminder of summer ...


----------



## Carla (Sep 3, 2016)

I love flowers, they somehow make me feel good. Your pics are absolutely gorgeous, I could smell some of them right through my IPad. Ha-ha


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 3, 2016)

Beautiful flowers Ameriscot, makes you happy just looking at them!


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks very much everybody!  Most are from springtime.  Bob, flower6 is clematis.  I guess this wet climate is good for something, eh?


----------

